# Steam Tank



## dudeofchaos (May 5, 2010)

So I am a new player who chose to build a Warriors of Chaos army. To give you an idea of how new I am, my Marauders still don't have arms and my warriors have been primed and have a couple of colours on them. 

Anyway, I played in my first (friendly) game last night and I have to say it was really lame. I played against my friend who is uber experienced and knowledgeable (former GW employee) and who fielded an Empire army to match my roughly 1200 points. When he pulled out this funny looking wheely thing his brother, who was my advisor, immediately called him a beardy dick and the word cheese started flying around a lot. Anyway, I'm sure you more experienced guys know I'm referring to the Steam Tank and my question is this: IS THERE ANY CONCEIVABLE WAY TO ACTUALLY BEAT THIS THING?:shok: I have searched for tips in google but all there seems to be are posts that sound like the bitchfest my friend had on my behalf (since I didn't know enough to bitch) when his brother pulled the damn thing out. If you have actual ideas for how a Warriors of Chaos army (or any other army for the sake of discussion, I guess) can take this thing down I'd appreciate it as I'm sure he wont stop using it.

Thanks!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, with warriors of chaos it can be a little difficult, i would suggest high strength and multi wounding weapons. The Hellcannon would be ideal, although it can miss quite a bit, but with practice you can really harm steam tanks! Shaggoths / dragon ogres with great weapons would also do a nice job against a steam tank too! 

The steam tank is pretty much the dragon of empire armies - its expensive in points and for good reason! The other thing - you dont have to completly destroy it (well you do for VP's) to take it out of the game.

Once its down to 3/4 wounds - its pretty much useless! Empire players find it difficult to raise the steam points for it to do anything!


----------



## dudeofchaos (May 5, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the tip. I did end up wounding it a little when I charged it with 15 warriors and flanked it with a massive block of marauders with my exalted hero in it, but I think only 2-3 wounds out of....10? were inflicted before i was decimated. So I will definitely look at some of the heavier hitting units you've suggested, including the coveted hellcannon *drool*.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Armour save denying magic will also help your cause. Empire players usually don't have much magic to start with so it should be easy to get a few spells of. And like suggested before a lot of high strength attacks also help your cause. If you have trouble doing any of both things then you could try to avoid it as best as you can and only feed it expendable troops like warhounds or marauders to keep it busy while you take out the rest of his army. Cause at 1200pts a 250pts steam tank is quite the investment leaving less points for heroes and other units. If you manage to kill off a substantial amount of his army you could also try to win the game by taking two or even three out of four table quarters, giving you quite a few vp's.

So magic it to death, hit it with high strength weapons or ignore it and go for the juicier parts of his army. :victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

as an empire player i will try and give you some advice,
ok for starters the steam tank is 300 points on its own so it is quite an investment, its cannon isn't as good a regualr great cannon as it has less strength, range and can only cause a potential 3 wounds instead of the great cannons 6, however it can fire it on the move. 

Whilst it has a daunting 10 wounds it is only toughness 6 meaning it shouldn't be too hard to wound it, and once you start to wound it there is a higher risk involved when generating steam points (which it needs to move shoot and do anything) and you could find the tank starts wounding itself and gradually get more useless

if you lack high strength weaponry magic should do but it is best to try and ignore it and use your best troops to mash the rest of the opponents force as they may well just get tied down in combat with the unbreakable steam tank

multi wound creatures like trolls, dragon ogres and the like would also work quite well (having reasonably good strength)

hope this helps

edd


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well shooting it the best way to take it down, with a T6, str 3 weapons can wound on a 6 and if you get 20 shots at it it will at least take 2 wnds after saves. but with WOC you are lacking shooting and the hellcannon is not worth the points you spend to your hit ratio. a line of maraders with throwing axes may do the trick but you will have to get them all to fire in a unit of 20 and backed up with some raiders to make sure. if you dont have that then the dragon orgers would be your next choice.


----------

